# Sleeping in Hammock



## shaolin (Dec 31, 2012)

I found myself sleeping in a hammock in the N. GA Mountains and there are black bear there. All I could think of was being mauled in my hammock by a black bear while I slept.
The only guns I had on me were the two I carry most. A S&W 3913 9mm with HP then FMJ and a S&W 637 with FMJ thinking I need more penetration.
If it were you what gun would you bring? One that you can shoot well or a powerhouse of a gun? The largest gun I own is a .357 mag in a revolver or a Glock 21sf / 36 45acp. 
The best gun I can shoot well in the .45acp class is my Kimber 1911. What are your thoughts on how to best defend yourself against a black bear in the middle of the night?
Because I am in a National Forrest I can't have a long gun either it must be a handgun. What load would you use?


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Well, first thing, I wouldn't be sleeping in a hammock in a forest. 

Having stated that, problem solved. :mrgreen:


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

Sucks you can't have a shotgun.Of what you have,I'd run some heavyweights in the 357 if the gun can handle it.A Ruger or 686 yeah,a model 19 or Smith copy will get beat on.If you can buy something,at least a 44mag.You can push a 45 Colt up to that but if you really want to push it,it really should be converted to 5 shot.You want as big and heavy a blunt bullet pushed as hard as you can handle.Practice is the killer,if you need to use it you won't even notice the recoil.

If you look around you can usually find a Super Blackhawk pretty reasonable used,and they'll take abuse.


----------



## shaolin (Dec 31, 2012)

rex said:


> Sucks you can't have a shotgun.Of what you have,I'd run some heavyweights in the 357 if the gun can handle it.A Ruger or 686 yeah,a model 19 or Smith copy will get beat on.If you can buy something,at least a 44mag.You can push a 45 Colt up to that but if you really want to push it,it really should be converted to 5 shot.You want as big and heavy a blunt bullet pushed as hard as you can handle.Practice is the killer,if you need to use it you won't even notice the recoil.
> 
> If you look around you can usually find a Super Blackhawk pretty reasonable used,and they'll take abuse.


I have a Ruger GP100 with 180 JHP and the recoil/blast is intense for me but I wouldn't care if a bear was on top of me.


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

Haha,pretty stout gun though.Imagine in an SP101,what a handful.I had a Taurus 605 that has a similar gripframe but it had solid rubber grips,they were wollered out from the recoil and that aggrevated it.Gun handled great and the action was butter smooth,but the recoil with 357 got old pretty quickly.Both of my 44mags were well behaved compared to that brat.


----------



## KampfJaeger (Sep 25, 2013)

Anything that will kill a deer will kill a Black Bear. .357 is fine, and so are your other pistols at SD distances. If you have a 9mm with a high cap mag just aim all your shots at his head. That will kill it.


----------



## Gunners_Mate (Feb 17, 2010)

FMJ, as many and you can carry. Self defense rounds are engineered for humans, 100lb to 300lb bipeds, and only aim to penetrate past 12 and up to 18 inches, through denim. 

You want to penetrate a THICK coat of fur, and then, considering the season, a coat of fat, and then muscle, bone, and then vitals. Do you want to carry a round that doesn't always penetrate even a human body, or something that (generally) through-and-throughs? 

Personally I'm carrying FMJ in the hottest load I got with the greatest capacity. Which would have been my Springfield XD .40. 16 rounds with a bach up mag, I'd sleep comfortably. 

I say would have been because alas, I sold it prior to moving to MA, who abides by the clinton ban of '94.


----------



## shaolin (Dec 31, 2012)

I think I will upgrade to the Glock 23 with 180 grain FMJ and hope that will do the job not only on bears but the two legged threats too. I still like a .38spl hanging from a string above me so I can grab it with either hand and shoot 5 rounds into the varmint if he is on top of me then reach for the primary gun which stays on my side at all times. I also carry pepper spray to douse the low life critter if he comes into camp. Dang I sound like froghorn leghorn... I say I say boy what cha gotta do is choot em in the head.


----------



## high pockets (Apr 25, 2011)

Welcome to the forum! :smt039


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

shaolin said:


> I think I will upgrade to the Glock 23 with 180 grain FMJ and hope that will do the job not only on bears but the two legged threats too. I still like a .38spl hanging from a string above me so I can grab it with either hand and shoot 5 rounds into the varmint if he is on top of me then reach for the primary gun which stays on my side at all times. I also carry pepper spray to douse the low life critter if he comes into camp. Dang I sound like froghorn leghorn... I say I say boy what cha gotta do is choot em in the head.


If you rub barbecue sauce on your feet before you go to sleep,,,you just might get off a better shot.
Verses, the bear tearing at your throat, or licking at your feet.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

I live just up the road and over a couple of hills I carry a 1911 all the time and don't worry about the bears cats feral dogs coyotes rabid raccoons timber rattle snakes or copperheads. The really biggest varmints to concern yourself with are the human varmints.


----------



## shaolin (Dec 31, 2012)

tony pasley said:


> I live just up the road and over a couple of hills I carry a 1911 all the time and don't worry about the bears cats feral dogs coyotes rabid raccoons timber rattle snakes or copperheads. The really biggest varmints to concern yourself with are the human varmints.


Strange you said timber rattle snake cause I ran into a 4 footer and shot him in the head with my S&W 3913 and the snake still wanted to fight and turned to check out his tail area. I didn't know at the time the bullet passed through his head taking half of it off and then blowing the snake in half about a foot from the tail. I ate the snake and it was really good. I've killed deer with a .22LR in the head but a bear is tougher I believe. I know a 9mm won't stop a deer with a shot to the chest from past experience so it only make sense I need something stronger like a .45acp or .357mag. I do feel that a 9mm to the head would kill a black bear and 7 shots to the chest should be fatal too. I think I will upgrade to a 40 or 45 when I am in Rabun Co. I don't think a black bear would be thinking of food with 5 shots from any gun in its body. From what I am told they tend to flee after they are wounded unlike their brown cousins.


----------



## nh1911 (Jul 26, 2013)

Glock 29 10mm every time I step out in the woods. Depending on the load a little more oomph and 10 or 15 round capacity then a 357 mag.


----------



## shaolin (Dec 31, 2012)

nh1911 said:


> Glock 29 10mm every time I step out in the woods. Depending on the load a little more oomph and 10 or 15 round capacity then a 357 mag.


you may be on to something. I don't own a 10mm but I do have the Glock 21sf and 36 in .45acp. I wish my 36 had night sights then I would feel better knowing I could shoot em 6-7 times with FMJ. I think a 45acp would kill a 200 lb bear but your right about the 10mm having more power. It may be the next gun in my arsenal list. I know the cops in AK are using it now to kill bears that go rouge. I think I will go price a Glock 29 with night sights I am more worried about people than bears but you never know. Hell I hear of .380 killing black bears so I feel a 9mm should do it if you hit the head and neck area and a body shot or two wouldn't hurt either it gotta make em lose their quest for eating.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

shaolin said:


> Strange you said timber rattle snake cause I ran into a 4 footer and shot him in the head with my S&W 3913 and the snake still wanted to fight and turned to check out his tail area. I didn't know at the time the bullet passed through his head taking half of it off and then blowing the snake in half about a foot from the tail. I ate the snake and it was really good. I've killed deer with a .22LR in the head but a bear is tougher I believe. I know a 9mm won't stop a deer with a shot to the chest from past experience so it only make sense I need something stronger like a .45acp or .357mag. I do feel that a 9mm to the head would kill a black bear and 7 shots to the chest should be fatal too. I think I will upgrade to a 40 or 45 when I am in Rabun Co. I don't think a black bear would be thinking of food with 5 shots from any gun in its body. From what I am told they tend to flee after they are wounded unlike their brown cousins.


Now that's what I'm talking about. You kill the enemy and eat it. :smt1099


----------



## topgun47 (Sep 18, 2013)

No matter what gun or caliber you finally choose, remember the "Michigan Rule": Save the last bullet for yourself.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

9mm Luger +P+ PENETRATOR Ammo - 124 gr. FMJ-FN (1,300 fps/M.E. 465 ft. lbs.) is a interesting load from Buffalo Bore.
I would not feel under gunned w/124 Nato w/ a lot of bb's. I've heard Winchester Ranger 127 +p+ works well on hogs as well as .40 or .45. 

Generally, once a blackbear gets a whiff of human scent they high tail it. There are always exceptions however, but sleeping in a hammock deep in a national forest would not be my first choice, a tent at least for protection against the elements would be my plan.


----------



## shaolin (Dec 31, 2012)

denner said:


> 9mm Luger +P+ PENETRATOR Ammo - 124 gr. FMJ-FN (1,300 fps/M.E. 465 ft. lbs.) is a interesting load from Buffalo Bore.
> I would not feel under gunned w/124 Nato w/ a lot of bb's. I've heard Winchester Ranger 127 +p+ works well on hogs as well as .40 or .45.
> 
> Generally, once a blackbear gets a whiff of human scent they high tail it. There are always exceptions however, but sleeping in a hammock deep in a national forest would not be my first choice, a tent at least for protection against the elements would be my plan.


Mine is a tent hammock with netting and rain fly and is more comfortable than a tent. I do carry 124 nato rd then the ranger 127+p+ alternating


----------



## nh1911 (Jul 26, 2013)

shaolin said:


> you may be on to something. I don't own a 10mm but I do have the Glock 21sf and 36 in .45acp. I wish my 36 had night sights then I would feel better knowing I could shoot em 6-7 times with FMJ. I think a 45acp would kill a 200 lb bear but your right about the 10mm having more power. It may be the next gun in my arsenal list. I know the cops in AK are using it now to kill bears that go rouge. I think I will go price a Glock 29 with night sights I am more worried about people than bears but you never know. Hell I hear of .380 killing black bears so I feel a 9mm should do it if you hit the head and neck area and a body shot or two wouldn't hurt either it gotta make em lose their quest for eating.


My G29 was very reasonably priced. I do have tritium night sights, as all of my handguns. Glock plastic sights just don't do it for me. Pierce makes a nice sleeve to fit the full size G20 magazines in the smaller G29. 15+1 in my compact G29 in 10mm is a great addition. A hot loaded 10mm is in the specs of a 41 magnum. Definitely a 2 or 4 legged equalizer imo


----------



## Hurryin' Hoosier (Jan 8, 2011)

Trip-wires and claymores!


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

I carry a G20 in the woods. 16 rounds of 10mm gives me some confidence against anything that will give me the opportunity to use it. We don't have bears, though.


----------



## hammer1 (Oct 7, 2013)

I couldnt do a hammock, too many horror movies, even the tent ones.


----------



## shaolin (Dec 31, 2012)

I must have not learned my lesson because I am ready to go and do it again. I am going to take the Glock 23 loaded with FMJ and 180 JHP alternating. Most of the time after they are hit they run up a tree. I am also taking Bear Spray. I will have a GP 100 .357 mag 4" barrel on hand to loan a friend just in case a bear gets on top of me. Hopefully that will do it.


----------



## Garyshome (Nov 6, 2013)

Sleeping in a hammock in my back yard! Just bring the dog he'll wake you up when the bear shows up.


----------

